# sequin digitizing



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a sequin attachement and Wilcom software with the sequin option. I obviously misunderstood when I purchsed the sequin option. It is not as simple as clicking and then the sequin fill magically appears. Does anyone teach or have tips for the sequin option on Wilcom. Wilcom does not have any tutorials on the option.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Call Wilcom they should give you the best advice


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

May I ask what embroidery machine are you using? Did you buy the machine and the software from the same vendor?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I am selling Sequin motif machine which is different way to apply sequin (heat transfer). Glued. 
We use DST file. Dots. It is pretty easy to make sequin only. But I am not sure how to do with Wilcom and combine with EMB. In Brasil my dealer(sell Barudan?) used same software to make DST file pretty quick and easy. I saw some oversea digitizer offers this service. Sequin is in so sure but so new to many people. good luck!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allamerican said:


> I am selling Sequin motif machine which is different way to apply sequin (heat transfer). Glued.
> We use DST file. Dots. It is pretty easy to make sequin only. But I am not sure how to do with Wilcom and combine with EMB. In Brasil my dealer(sell Barudan?) used same software to make DST file pretty quick and easy. I saw some oversea digitizer offers this service. Sequin is in so sure but so new to many people. good luck!!


Here is a picture of a heat pressed sequin shirt that All American gave me at a show earlier this year. It has been worn and washed (dried in the clothes dryer) several times and hasn't lost a sequin yet.


----------



## jhcoburn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a ZSK and yes bought both, machine and software from the same distributor, I really think I just fell thru the cracks on this. 
So at this point I have over $3K invested, with the seqiun attachment and software option and can't produce anything.
OUCH!!!!!! Definately a hard lesson learned!!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I bet there is someone out there that can teach you. It is just a matter of finding them. Below are two of the top teachers in the world of embroidery. They both sell and teach Wilcom.
*
Balboa Threadworks*
42-335 Washington Street 
Palm Desert, CA 92211
Web: http://www.balboastitch.com


*Strawberry Stitch Co.*
St. Louis, MO - Charlotte, NC, USA
Ph: 1 888 991 0707
Strawberry Stitch
Web: www.strawberrystitch.com/wilcomTraining.php


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have Sierra Embroidery Office Design Max. Instead of a satin or design fill, I just change it to either a sequin fill or radial sequin fill and it fills out the area with sequins. It has a couple of adjustments for the type of sequin stitch hold down as well as fill densities. It also allows you to change stitch lines to sequin lines. You can also move each sequin and it will fill in gaps if necessary. 

EO has some nice capabilities but I sure wouldn't recommend spending $6K plus for a software package that crashes as frequently as this one does.

If you want to play with a fill pattern, PM or email me what you are trying to do and I will see if I can create a sequin stitch file for you to test on the machine. The first couple I did were just simple boxes and lines to see how the machine stitched them out. Lettering can also be done, it's a little more complicated but looks pretty cool when it's done.

Assuming your machine uses standard 4-7mm sequins, have you found anywhere to purchase them? We bought a bunch from S. M. Cristall - they have a sample chart you can buy that has hundreds of different sequins but they only stock certain ones, the rest can be ordered but take a couple of months to get.

Here's a picture of one I made for my kids for halloween last year - it started as a vector that I converted into areas, then radial filled them with sequins.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

You are not just one. 95% of sequin attachment is very hard to use or useless especially change size need 30min- 1 hour. Each sequin need 2-3 stiches to hold. In this process needle bend or broke because thread goes in small hole three times. RPM/3times very slow process. If 1000 RPM (impossible but on sequin) 333/minute. This is why I develope sequin motif machine (world wide patent, Korea approved, China, USA, Japan in processing. I don't see why not approved). 700/minute and easy to operate. wash test is 100%. Send me one design and we will make a transfer for you. Just pay digitising DST fee ($20-30 depends on size) and shipping. I will put some picture here when I have achance. Email is easier if you give me your email address. I wish I can be a help to you. Sequin on top of tread will stay as sewed.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

How about for a "1 piece", simple "Type Tee" which the customer wants in sequins, Do you also accept such kind of jobs Peter?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

We are not take job to make money. Will do the job for let people know what my machine can do. I will make it for you. Send me art work. Peter[USER=27311]@screenprints[/USER]upply.com
Then I will get back to you. Thanks


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Do dogs love sequin outfit? It will never comes off on how hard they try. Proof back leg scratches. No feet injury. Fits to male dog too? hummm


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Do dogs love sequin outfit? It will never comes off on how hard they try. Proof back leg scratches. No feet injury. Fits to male dog too? hummm


I don't know if a dog couldn't scratch a sequin off a shirt, but if they do and then eat the sequin, it has to pass through them a lot easier than a rhinestone might.


----------

